# 2012 Cruze 1.4T with coolant leak



## gab5 (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw my service notes when they replaced my water pump and they mentioned PI07622 i Does anyone know what that is? Thanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that's one too many digits. It's likely PI0762. Try reading this thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...62-coolant-leak-water-pump-jul-11-2012-a.html


----------

